# Guide To Designing A Routine



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2006)

So you're new to the lifting game or you're looking to make a big change in your resistance training program to spark some growth or break a plateau.  Of course you are, the iron addiction has taken hold.  The only way to cure it is to use more of it each session.  I'm going to break down the different variables and parameters at your disposal and try to give you the tools necessary to put together something systematic, something that will prevent adaptation, something that will ultimately help you reach your goals, and something that should be a refreshing change from your standard muscle mag dribble.  My biases will probably seep through a little bit here, but I hope to make this guide as comprehensive as possible nonetheless.


*
Methods of Training* - Vladimir Zatsiorsky has summed up the various forms of resistance training necessary to support maximal recruitment of motor units, and therefore muscle fibers, as the following 3 methods of training.

*Maximum Effort (ME)*
This form of training involves lifting at a very high level of intensity.  Simplified, this means lifting a weight that is at 90% or greater than your 1RM.

*Dynamic Effort (DE)*
This is what is commonly referred to as speed or power work.  You use sub-maximal loads and impose compensatory acceleration on the weight being moved.  The parameters involved in this type of training vary widely, but generally 50-70% of your 1RM is the intensity level used.  Sets are completed in a manner so that fatigue is negligible and maximum acceleration can be used on each working set.

*Repeated Effort (RE)*
This is the tool most often used by bodybuilders.  The loads are considered relatively intense and performed until at or near muscular failure.  The intensity level used for this type of training is generally somewhere around 65-85% of your 1RM.  The state of fatigue associated with being at or near muscular failure can be achieved over the course of multiple working sets.



*The Major Variables* ??? Although this is not a totally comprehensive list, these are the variables most often manipulated in order to continue progressing toward your goals with a resistance training program.

*Frequency*
Frequency, in the context of resistance training, is the number of workouts performed in a given period of time, which is generally a week.  The frequency at which muscles are used as prime movers in resistance training is an important variable that far too many people refuse to manipulate.  Bodybuilding magazines have done their damage, and now the general lifting population has some ill-conceived notion that training each body part once per week is the only way to see gains.

*Intensity*
Intensity is not how hard you workout, but the amount of weight relative to your 1 repetition max, which can be estimated with fairly good accuracy when dealing with reasonably heavy weights.  It is generally expressed as a percentage (e.g. 75% of a 1RM), although sometimes it is expressed as a multiple repetition max (e.g. 5RM).  This variable is rarely varied as often as it should be.  Your 8-12RM is not the only viable intensity for a bodybuilder, and, in fact, is not optimal if used in isolation.    

*Volume*
Volume is typically calculated as the number of sets multiplied by the number of repetitions, which is essentially just the total number of repetitions performed in a training session.  However, some people may go further and take the number of repetitions and multiply it by the weight used in each set and add up the total.  For the sake of simplicity, and the fact that I find that form of calculating volume unnecessary for most, I will be referring to volume as the total number of repetitions performed in a training session for the remainder of this writeup.  Once again, bodybuilding rags have trashed any validity this carried as an alterable training variable by recommending 3 sets of 8-12 repetitions for every exercise under the sun.

*Rest Intervals*
This is simply the amount of rest allowed between working sets of an exercise.  This variable is often manipulated unintentionally due to the fact that people simply don't time their rest intervals, and it's not implemented with any kind of consistency.  Lowering rest intervals at equivalent volume and intensity is a perfectly valid form of overload, as you are performing an equivalent amount of work in a shorter period of time (Increased density).

*Exercise Selection*
Okay, this one is pretty self-explanatory.  It is the exercises that you are using in your routine.  Generally, this seems to be overdone or never done.  People do the same exercises day in and day out for years, or they change their exercises so damned frequently that tracking progress is an impossibility.

*Tempo*
This is the speed at which the weight is moved during each phase of the lift.  The notation used to describe tempo is eccentric phase in seconds-pause between phases in seconds-concentric phase in seconds-hold at peak contraction in seconds.  An example would be 2-0-X-0; you lower the weight for 2 seconds, don't pause at all, complete the concentric portion of the movement as quickly as possible as denoted by the X, and then immediately go to the next repetition without holding.  Typically, I think the value of this variable is overrated.  In order to increase the time each muscle remains under tension, people will sometimes slow their cadence.  Instead, a comparable method of doing this is to simply increase the volume.  Either way, intensity must be reduced.  Under most circumstances, a controlled negative and explosive positive portion of each movement is optimal, although there are certainly a number of exceptions.

*Training Split*
Honestly, this variable doesn't need to be manipulated much on its own.  I generally think of it is a function of the other variables.  If you are training each muscle group three times per week at a fairly low volume each session, then a full body split is probably optimal.  If you are training each muscle group two times per week at a more moderate to high volume, then an upper-lower split or some such similar split is probably optimal.  It goes on like that.



*Forms of Periodization *??? Essentially, periodization is the methodical alteration of training variables over the course of a training cycle.  Training cycles are classified as microcycles, mesocycles, and macrocycles.  Microcycles are most often the training week, but does not have to be limited to that exact amount of time.  It is usually the smallest repeatable cycle of a training program.  Mesocycles last anywhere from 4-12 weeks the majority of the time, but may extend for longer in certain cases.  It is a collection of several microcycles.  The macrocycle is the largest of periodization divisions; it consists of multiple mesocycles.  Some macrocycles may last as long as a few years, as is often the case with Olympic athletes.  This list is by no means comprehensive, but lists some of the most popular methods out there now.

*Linear Periodization*
As denoted by the name, linear periodization is the systematic increase or decrease in the value of a variable over the course of a mesocycle.  Intensity is the variable most often manipulated in this manner, but it is certainly applicable to other training variables.  A simple example would be the following, using intensity as an example: week 1: 60%, week 2: 70%, week 3: 75%, week 4: 80%, week 5: 85%, week 6: 90%, repeat.

*Alternating Periodization*
This form of periodization involves alternating variables each microcycle, but not necessarily in a linear manner.  An example of this type of program is Power-Rep Range-Shock.  During power week, intensity is between 80-85%, rest intervals are 3-5 minutes, and volume is at the lower end of the spectrum.  During rep range week, intensity is between 70-80%, rest intervals are 1-2 minutes, and volume is fairly high.  During shock week, intensity is between 60-80%, rest intervals are 1 minute or less, volume is moderate, and the level of effort relative to muscular failure is very high.  The vanilla version of the program has you alternate between each week in order and repeat for 9-12 weeks before unloading for a week via active recovery or total abstinence from heavy resistance training.

*Undulating Periodization*
This form of periodization involves alternating variables within each microcycle or even within each individual training session.  An example of this type of program would be the following: week 1 - session 1: 4 sets of 12 repetitions @ 15RM using 45sec rest intervals, week 1 ??? session 2: 8 sets of 3 repetitions @ 5RM using 75sec rest intervals, week 1 ??? session 3: 4 sets of 8 repetitions @ 10RM using 60sec rest intervals.

*Conjugate Periodization*
Conjugate periodization may incorporate other forms of periodization within itself.  It is a little different in that the variables are alternated to train multiple facets of performance or health related fitness (e.g. Muscular strength, muscular size, power, cardiovascular endurance, etc.) within an individual microcycle or training session.  An example of this form of periodization is evident in the popular powerlifting protocol Westside.  A minimum of four sessions take place each week.  Two sessions are devoted to training the bench press and two sessions are devoted to training the squat/deadlift.  All of these sessions include usage of the repeated effort method of training.  One of both the squat/deadlift session and bench press sessions contains maximum effort training, and one of each contains dynamic effort training.  In addition to these four sessions, one who has sufficient work capacity will also perform GPP/active recovery work.  GPP (General physical preparedness) work is geared toward improving or maintaining other facets of performance related fitness besides the area that is specific to your goal (SPP, specific physical preparedness) such as aerobic capacity, mobility, or muscular endurance.



*Other Things to Consider* ??? All of this information should be helpful, but there are other things that you must consider if you want results.

*Overload*
This is all well and good, but if you don't organize your periodization scheme or routine to allow for you to continually improve, then you won't see results.  If you don't make attempts to perform a higher level of volume, use a greater intensity at equivalent volume levels, increase the density of your workload by lower rest intervals, or some other form of overload, then you will not progress.  You need to provide your body with the proper stimulus.

*Consistency*
It is impossible to tell if your program is at fault, your diet is at fault, or your slacking is the cause of your lack of results if you aren't being consistent with your training and diet.  You can't make judgments on altered performance levels based on a routine that wasn't fully adhered too.  Furthermore, you can't make judgments on a routine that is also dependent on diet if the diet was not followed to a high level of accuracy.

*Diet*
Don't neglect diet, period.  I don't care if your goal is to lose weight, put on mass, get stronger, or run a marathon.  Diet is of utmost importance, not to mention a big determinant in how healthy you are overall.  It also has a drastic effect on recovery.  A garbage diet is going to limit the level at which you can raise your work capacity and increase the frequency of your training.

*Sleep*
Good sleeping habits play an important roll in maintaining the health of your endocrine system, maintaining sanity/mental clarity, and allowing for proper recovery.  Train hard, but rest accordingly.

*Duration of Each Session*
You don't need to train for 3 hours each time you hit the gym.  If you follow these parameters, then you shouldn't be involved in heavy resistance training for much longer than an hour each session.  It becomes counter-productive at a certain point as your endocrine system responds negatively to lengthy and stressful sessions of exercise.



*Putting it all Together* ??? Okay great, you have all this information, but what to do with it?  The following are some general guidelines to follow depending on your goals.

*Bodybuilder*
Your goal is structural adaptations.  You want size, and you want it now.  Conversely, you may also be seeking a leaner physique and you are simply looking to maintain your current level of lean mass or possibly add some if at all possible.  Assuming proper diet, the following guidelines should help you to achieve your goals, although you are certainly not limited to these:

Type of Training: Repeated effort method.

Frequency: Train each muscle group or type of movement 1-3 times per week.

Intensity: 65-85% of your 1RM is the range of intensity levels that should see the most training time.

Volume: Each exercise should consist of 24-50 repetitions.  2-4 exercises per major body part is generally sufficient through the course of the week.  Make sure to balance the training stimulus between antagonist muscle groups.

Rest Intervals: 30-120 seconds.

Exercise Selection: Stick primarily to compound movements, but adding isolation work is also acceptable for lagging body parts.  Exercises should not need to be varied more often than needed for enjoyment of your workout or once every mesocycle.

Tempo: A variety of tempos is acceptable.  Generally, accentuating the negative portion of the movement is more beneficial than accentuating the positive portion of the movement.  However, if the force curve allows for it, holding the peak contraction for longer may be beneficial on occasion.  All in all, I think little attention should be paid to this variable.

Training Split: Push-pull-legs, push&bis-pull&tris-legs, and push-quads-pull-hams are probably the most balanced low frequency training splits.  Upper-lower splits are also great for a moderate frequency.  Total body training splits are perfect for high frequency routines.

*Powerlifter*
I'm using the term powerlifter very broadly here.  Your goal is absolute or relative strength.  You want neural adaptations, and sufficient structural adaptations to allow you to reach your strength goals.  The following guidelines should be followed to help you achieve your goals, although, once again, these are obviously not the only workable parameters:

Type of Training: Maximum effort (Main lifts), dynamic effort (Main lifts), and repeated effort (Accessory work).

Frequency: Train each type of movement 2-4 times per week.

Intensity: ME work should be done in the 90-100% range.  DE work should be performed in the 50-70% range.  RE work should be performed in the 65-85% range.

Volume: ME work should be very low in volume; 1-5 total repetitions should be plenty for each movement.  DE work should be more moderate in terms of volume.  Somewhere around 15-30 repetitions is generally acceptable for each movement.  RE work should generally remain in the 24-50 total repetitions range, although volume will sometimes be lower at the higher end of the intensity spectrum.

Rest Intervals: ME work should be done utilizing full recovery between new attempts, which is 3 minutes or longer.  DE work will utilize low rest intervals; 30-60 seconds should be plenty.  RE work is generally completed using 30-120 second rest intervals.

Exercise Selection: ME exercises should be varied each session they are used to prevent overtraining of the central nervous system if they are used frequently; if used infrequently then variation is only necessary to target weak areas of a target lift.  DE exercises require very little variation and should closely mimic target lifts.  RE exercises should be varied based on weak links in your target lifts, and should generally be varied more frequently than with a bodybuilder due to the increased stress your nervous system undergoes from powerlifting routines.  Compound movements should comprise the bulk of your program, but isolation work is certainly helpful in bringing up weak links in a lift without too much additional stress being imposed on the nervous system.

Tempo: ME exercises should be performed with a controlled negative and explosive positive, although you may not achieve a very high rate of speed when working at such high intensity.  DE exercises should be performed as quickly as possible without injury being an issue; sometimes a quick pause to break the eccentric-concentric chain is useful.  RE exercises should generally be performed as a controlled negative and explosive positive.  Accentuating the negative is not necessary unless looking to increase muscular size as well as strength.

Training Split: Train based on target lifts.  Devote one day to the squat, one day to the bench press, and one day to the deadlift; devote two days to the bench press, one day to the squats, and one day to the deadlift; devote two days to the bench press and two days to the squat/deadlift combined; upper-vertical plane, upper-horizontal plane, lower-knee/quad dominant, lower hip/ham dominant; etc.

*Beginners*
No matter what your goals are, you need to build a strong base and acclimate yourself to resistance training before you apply more advanced techniques.  Your routine should be simple, comprised of almost purely compound movements, plenty of implementation of free weight exercises, and a little more streamlined overall.  Periodization is probably not necessary just yet.  Consider yourself a beginner for the first several months that you are resistance training properly, or as long as you see gains like this:

Type of Training: Repeated effort method.

Frequency: Train each type of movement or major muscle group 1-3 times per week.

Intensity: 60-70% should be sufficient for both structural and neural adaptations for a beginner.

Volume: 20-40 repetitions is pretty good for each exercise for a beginner.  1-3 exercises per major body part is most likely plenty.

Rest Intervals: 60-120 seconds should be fine; there is no need to kill yourself just yet.

Exercise Selection: Exercise selection needs to change very little if at all.  Movements should be virtually all compound and free weight (Assuming you have learned proper form), although a bit of machine work and isolation work is acceptable.

Tempo: Don't concern yourself with tempo.  Just lower and raise in a controlled manner.

Training Split: I think a full body routine 2-3 times per week is great, but a bodybuilder split or upper-lower split is perfectly acceptable as well.



*Examples*

*Beginner ??? No Periodization*

Monday:
Squats ??? 3x12 @ 65%
Overhead Press ??? 3x12 @ 65%
Pullthroughs ??? 3x12 @ 65%
Pulldowns ??? 3x12 @ 65%


Friday:
Romanian Deadlifts ??? 3x12 @ 65%
DB Bench Press ??? 3x12 @ 65%
Split Squats ??? 3x12 @ 65%
Hyperextensions -  3x12 @ 65%


*Bodybuilder ??? Undulating Periodization*

Monday ??? Upper:

Overhead Press
Week A: 8x3 @ 5-6RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Chinups
Week A: 8x3 @ 5-6RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

DB Decline Press
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Seated Cable Rows
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


Wednesday ??? Lower:

Squats
Week A: 8x3 @ 5-6RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

SLDLs
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Lunges
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


Friday ??? Upper

Bench Press
Week A: 8x3 @ 5-6RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Yates' Rows
Week A: 8x3 @ 5-6RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Dips
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Pulldowns
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


Sunday ??? Lower:

Deadlifts
Week A: 8x3 @ 5-6RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Split Squats
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Glute Ham Raises
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


*Powerlifter ??? Linear Periodization*

Monday ??? Squat Day:

Squat ??? RE to ME
Week 1: 4x12 @ 65%
Week 2: 4x10 @ 70%
Week 3: 3x8 @ 75%
Week 4: 3x5 @ 83% 
Week 5: 3x3 @ 88%
Week 6: 3x2 @ 90%
Week 7: 2x2 @ 95%
Week 8: 1x1 @ 100%
Week 9: 1x1 @ 105% - Attempt record

Accessory Work


Wednesday ??? Bench Press Day:

Bench Press ??? RE to ME
Week 1: 4x12 @ 65%
Week 2: 4x10 @ 70%
Week 3: 3x8 @ 75%
Week 4: 3x5 @ 83% 
Week 5: 3x3 @ 88%
Week 6: 3x2 @ 90%
Week 7: 2x2 @ 95%
Week 8: 1x1 @ 100%
Week 9: 1x1 @ 105% - Attempt record

Accessory Work


Friday ??? Deadlift Day:

Deadlift ??? RE to ME
Week 1: 4x12 @ 65%
Week 2: 4x10 @ 70%
Week 3: 3x8 @ 75%
Week 4: 3x5 @ 83% 
Week 5: 3x3 @ 88%
Week 6: 3x2 @ 90%
Week 7: 2x2 @ 95%
Week 8: 1x1 @ 100%
Week 9: 1x1 @ 105% - Attempt record

Accessory Work



*The Conclusion*
Hopefully I have provided you with the tools to put yourself together a real program, and not some rag routine that will supposedly add 1 inch to your arms in 24 hours.  If you didn't understand periodization before, hopefully you understand it now.  Periodization is an amazing tool that lets you go beyond what you are capable of and then back off to reap the benefits.  By the same token, it prevents adaptation by systematically changing the stimulus repeatedly.  If you actually had enough patience to read through this, then I think you will be pleasantly surprised with the results.  Now go train!


----------



## topolo (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting that. I think I will go rub one out.


----------



## Adamjs (Jan 8, 2006)

See also:

full Body
Split


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

Adamjs said:
			
		

> See also:
> 
> Split
> full Body



I tried to make this one a little more comprehensive, but thanks for that.  Hehe.


----------



## Adamjs (Jan 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I tried to make this one a little more comprehensive, but thanks for that.  Hehe.



I figured it was almost a direct, but subtle, response to shiznit going a smidgeon awol with your previous posts. But hey - they're good work. May as well keep them out there.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

Adamjs said:
			
		

> I figured it was almost a direct, but subtle, response to shiznit going a smidgeon awol with your previous posts. But hey - they're good work. May as well keep them out there.



Nah, I've been meaning to do this for a while.  I happened to take a nap today, and I couldn't go back to sleep.  I figured it was a good time.  Plus, it will save more time than it spent to write it up the rate that I post on here.  Heh.


----------



## Adamjs (Jan 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nah, I've been meaning to do this for a while.  I happened to take a nap today, and I couldn't go back to sleep.  I figured it was a good time.  Plus, it will save more time than it spent to write it up the rate that I post on here.  Heh.



True. Can just keep refering to it. Now all we need to do is backlink to it from the others and we can go around in perpetual circles.


----------



## kentmc (Jan 8, 2006)

that was retardedly detailed...good job


----------



## Yanick (Jan 8, 2006)

nice job bro!

i gotta bookmark these, i keep having to search em out all the time


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 8, 2006)

Great post


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2006)

damn you, cp - next time make them shorter, so it doesn't take that long to read.  ha, im joking.  awesome post.


----------



## furion joe (Jan 15, 2006)

*should be a sticky...*

Well done.  

Lots of great/useful/important/quality information in there!


----------



## rex (Jan 22, 2006)

thanka cowpimp,you really helped me out here...


----------



## Tier (Feb 20, 2006)

I see that they do 8x3 on one exercise but 4x10 on another within the same week, for simplicity's sake could you just do 8x3 or just high set low rep throughout the week and keep good effectiveness?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

Tier said:
			
		

> I see that they do 8x3 on one exercise but 4x10 on another within the same week, for simplicity's sake could you just do 8x3 or just high set low rep throughout the week and keep good effectiveness?




who is they?

what do you mean 8x3 for one exercise and 4x10 for another.  Do you mean like:

monday- squat- 8x3
wed- overhead press- 4x10

????

Maybe I am misunderstanding you??


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who is they?
> 
> what do you mean 8x3 for one exercise and 4x10 for another. Do you mean like:
> 
> ...


 
He's referring to this:

*Monday*
OH press 8x3
Chins 8x3
DB Decline 4x10
Seated Rows 4x10

Can he just do 8x3 for all movements for simplicity purposes.


My answer: do whatever you want but personally I like the change up. It's not as boring


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 20, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> He's referring to this:
> 
> OH press 8x3
> Chins 8x3
> ...



i agree, it will also prevent adaptation and frequently changing the frequency and volume will further shock your muscles because they won't expect what you are doing next. I like the fact that the sets/reps are different every week so you can focus on strength, mass, and endurance in a given 6-8 week time period.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> He's referring to this:
> 
> OH press 8x3
> Chins 8x3
> ...




oh, yea....you could do 8x3 for all exercises one week and then 4x10 the next week.  The only problem with this is that if you are an experienced lifter, trying to extert maximum strength (3-5RM given the loading scheme)on 4 execises in one workout may be difficult.  Something will have to take a hit strength wise because of the residual fatigue.  So, that is why he laid it out as focus 'strength wise' on one push and pull in the same plane and then 'hypertrophy' on one push and pne pull for the other plane.  Make sense?  It doesn't mean you can't do it though.  I have do it a lot like you are implying.  It is just hard to get the focus and energy for those last couple exercises.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, yea....you could do 8x3 for all exercises one week and then 4x10 the next week. The only problem with this is that if you are an experienced lifter, trying to extert maximum strength (3-5RM given the loading scheme)on 4 execises in one workout may be difficult. Something will have to take a hit strength wise because of the residual fatigue. So, that is why he laid it out as focus 'strength wise' on one push and pull in the same plane and then 'hypertrophy' on one push and pne pull for the other plane. Make sense? It doesn't mean you can't do it though. I have do it a lot like you are implying. It is just hard to get the focus and energy for those last couple exercises.


 
I didn't even think of that. Probably because I haven't tried the program yet. Certainly makes alot of sense


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, yea....you could do 8x3 for all exercises one week and then 4x10 the next week.  The only problem with this is that if you are an experienced lifter, trying to extert maximum strength (3-5RM given the loading scheme)on 4 execises in one workout may be difficult.  Something will have to take a hit strength wise because of the residual fatigue.  So, that is why he laid it out as focus 'strength wise' on one push and pull in the same plane and then 'hypertrophy' on one push and pne pull for the other plane.  Make sense?  It doesn't mean you can't do it though.  I have do it a lot like you are implying.  It is just hard to get the focus and energy for those last couple exercises.



Yeah, that's pretty much why I laid it out that way.  Also, I did it for the sake of time.  4 different exercises at 8x3 would take a really long time, although you could do antagonist supersets to economize your time a little better.  Even so, I think it's better the way it is laid out so you can focus on strength on the horizontal plane one day and strength on the verical plane another day.


----------



## Srt4Miller (Apr 4, 2006)

I am doing your week a,b,and c work out! I love it so far. i was wondering if it was a good idea, to do two week a's in a row and two week b's in a row and then one week c just to start out with?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2006)

Anyone smart enough to try your routines should be smart enough to adjust those slight variations. Lift with your brain kids! 

The main thing is that the routines you suggest are based in logic and don't allow for overtraining which I think a lot of novice lifters often get caught up with. They see all these experienced lifters doing a lot a different exercises and they get the wrong idea. Doing every exercise you know of is a stupid thing to do but a lot of people I see get over eager; they want to be huge or get super fit quick, they don't realize that many of the bodies in the gym that look so good, quality physiques, took years of hard work to get that way. 

The main thing I think is that your routines allow people just starting out to get to know the basics first, and have a good time doing it. KISS. If your goals are set too high, your expectations beyond what is realistic, you are bound to fail...

I think the best thing about this site is that it allows people to educate themselves, by learning through other peoples experiences so they can be more successful, get fewer injuries and make more gains! Training is hard work but having a plan that works, that you see results with, brings a smile to everyones face, especially if he/she is new to the game...

Nice post.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 5, 2006)

Srt4Miller said:
			
		

> I am doing your week a,b,and c work out! I love it so far. i was wondering if it was a good idea, to do two week a's in a row and two week b's in a row and then one week c just to start out with?



I'm glad you like it, although it honestly was intended as merely an example.  Of course, others have used the template almost verbatim and seen good results, so I think you should be able to achieve the same.  Give what you are suggesting a shot.  I don't see why it wouldn't be effective.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 5, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Anyone smart enough to try your routines should be smart enough to adjust those slight variations. Lift with your brain kids!
> 
> The main thing is that the routines you suggest are based in logic and don't allow for overtraining which I think a lot of novice lifters often get caught up with. They see all these experienced lifters doing a lot a different exercises and they get the wrong idea. Doing every exercise you know of is a stupid thing to do but a lot of people I see get over eager; they want to be huge or get super fit quick, they don't realize that many of the bodies in the gym that look so good, quality physiques, took years of hard work to get that way.
> 
> ...



It's true, not to mention that there is an incredible amount of misinformation out there.  Everyone wants to be a lifting guru, and everyone automatically assumes big guys are knowledgeable.  

What seems to work for me in terms of exercise selection is the basics.  Sure, I throw in whacky shit sometimes for entertainment value, but pushing, pulling, squatting, and deadlifting will always be the cornerstone of my programs barring some type of injury.

Thanks, I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2006)

I might be jumping the gun here, but I am about to setup a benching routine using my 1RM of the last time I maxed out on flat BB press.  Thats where I should start with calculating 65%?  (345lbs x .65 = 224lbs..that shit aint happening  might have to do 60%..)

Also, since I am going for a powerlifter's big bench route, what is considered "accessory?"  Same old stuff or do powerlifters do other things, like instead of doing crossovers, would they stay on the flat bench (after 4x12@65%) and do more presses but with narrow/wide grips?  Ive done this before and it did work wonders, but not with a 4x12 scheme and I dont want to over train.

Flat BB Press 4x12 @ 65%
then..
Incline DB Press
then..tricep work?  Maybe dips in there somewhere?

I hope I am posting in the right section.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 22, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I might be jumping the gun here, but I am about to setup a benching routine using my 1RM of the last time I maxed out on flat BB press.  Thats where I should start with calculating 65%?  (345lbs x .65 = 224lbs..that shit aint happening  might have to do 60%..)
> 
> Also, since I am going for a powerlifter's big bench route, what is considered "accessory?"  Same old stuff or do powerlifters do other things, like instead of doing crossovers, would they stay on the flat bench (after 4x12@65%) and do more presses but with narrow/wide grips?  Ive done this before and it did work wonders, but not with a 4x12 scheme and I dont want to over train.
> 
> ...



If you have a recent higher repetition maximum (10 rep max, for example, but the closer to your 1RM the better), then use that to estimate your 1RM.  That should be good enough.

Accessory work would be constitute anything that you need to work on regarding the lift in question.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2006)

Hmm seems like that PM wasnt needed!

No, my max has prolly dropped since I havent benched in months (stuck to DBs for a while) then I got injured and havent done SHITE.  

So I feel as if I am going to shooting in the dark now...I am trying to remember the calculation to figure out what my 1RM 'should be' when I lift a weight for 10 reps.  I am thinking 225lbs would be fine for 10, but only 1 set of it...so that might be my 225@10RM.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 9, 2006)

This is a great thread.

With the powerlifting example, could the accessory work be something like (2 sets each exercise):

Squat day: leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises

DL day: db rows, pull ups, close grip cable row

Bench day: incline flys, machine flys, ????

Also what rep pattern should you use with the accessory work?  Does it follow the main exercise scheme?  Or is it static like 2x10 everytime?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 9, 2006)

ST240 said:


> This is a great thread.
> 
> With the powerlifting example, could the accessory work be something like (2 sets each exercise):
> 
> ...



I think the exercise selection for the accessory work is pretty bad.  Too much isolation, and not anything that probably needs isolation either.

You could make it static, but I wouldn't.  I would change the intensity around to some degree, though I probably wouldn't go very high on the intensity frequently on the accessory work in a linear periodization scheme.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 9, 2006)

ST240 said:


> This is a great thread.
> 
> With the powerlifting example, could the accessory work be something like (2 sets each exercise):
> 
> ...



Leg curls...The main function of the hamstrings in the squat is hip extension, not knee flexion.  Revers hypers would be better.  Very little calf work needed in the squat so I wouldn't do them, IMO.

Might want some lower back work on DL day, as well as grip work.  I see no point in doing db rows and cable rows, stick with the DB rows.

Bench day, shoulder press, and/or dips.

You should also take into consideration the physical response to the exercises.  I would definitely get some scapular retraction in there on DL day to prevent becoming upper crossed (Shoulders pulled forward).

I am not a big fan of isolation work, I would go with mostly compound exercises so that you aren't doing 50 exercises.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 10, 2006)

Alright thanks for the replies guys.  It has become quite obvious that i have no clue what im talking about when it comes to designing a powerlifting routine.  Could one of you guys point me in the direction of a thread that has a similar template to the one cowpimp originally posted?  I just want to try a simple powerlifting routine and see if i like it.

BTW: What is a good example of an exercise with scapular retraction ?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 10, 2006)

Cable rows, or you could just do scapular retraction with the cables.  Scapular retraction is just squeezing the shoulder blades back and together.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2006)

ST240 said:


> Alright thanks for the replies guys.  It has become quite obvious that i have no clue what im talking about when it comes to designing a powerlifting routine.  Could one of you guys point me in the direction of a thread that has a similar template to the one cowpimp originally posted?  I just want to try a simple powerlifting routine and see if i like it.
> 
> BTW: What is a good example of an exercise with scapular retraction ?



Honestly, I've never really put together a powerlifting routine based on linear periodization.  That thing I threw in the sticky was merely to serve as an example.  You can also organize it into blocks:

3 weeks @ 70-80% 1RM
3 weeks @ ~85% 1RM
2 weeks @ 90%+ 1RM

Something like that.

There is also the beloved Westside template based on conjugate periodization.  This type of periodization has helped produce some of the biggest totals in the game right now, and lots of information can be discovered via Google.

If you aren't competing in powerlifting, you could look at the program I have been using to improve my strength.  Do a search for threads started by me in the training forum.  One of them has the layout of the program I've been following based on undulating periodization.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 10, 2006)

I am having a hard time coming up with a big bench program.  So far so good, but frequency and periodization is what is confuses me..

I am doing an upper horizontal/upper vertical template.  And yesterday, (upper horizontal) all I did were compound workouts.

Besides warm ups in went..

Barbell Bench Press
Barbell Rows
Incline Bench Press 
Inverted Rows

That was monday...if I wanted to do another upper horizontal this week or within 4 days, what workout would I do on the 4th day?  The same one or switch it up with other exercises?

Periodization is Linear and what happens when you can complete a %?  Go to the next higher % of 1RM next time you workout or in 2 weeks?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I am having a hard time coming up with a big bench program.  So far so good, but frequency and periodization is what is confuses me..
> 
> I am doing an upper horizontal/upper vertical template.  And yesterday, (upper horizontal) all I did were compound workouts.
> 
> ...



See, that's the problem with linear periodization.  It's hard to alter intensity based on any strength gains or decreases that occur during a ramp up of intensity.


----------



## dracious (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi i'm new here so there are some terms that i would like to clarify. What do u mean by for eg. bench press of 8x3? Does it mean 3 sets of 8 reps and could you please tell me what is RM as well?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

dracious said:


> Hi i'm new here so there are some terms that i would like to clarify. What do u mean by for eg. bench press of 8x3? Does it mean 3 sets of 8 reps and could you please tell me what is RM as well?



Welcome to IM.

As a rule of thumb, in that notation sets come first, then reps. So 8x3 is 8sets x 3reps.

RM means "Rep Maximum", simply put it means the most reps you can complete at a certain weight. So if i had a weight that i could complete for no more than 8 reps, that weight would be called my 8RM.

1RM is the maximum weight you can possibly do for a single rep.

8 reps at your 12RM weight for example isnt going to be too taxing, where 8 reps at your 4RM weight is most likely impossible.

Its basically just a way to guage intensity of a lift that everybody can understand. Since we all use different actual weights in our lifts, this is a way of being able to judge it from person to person. A 200lb bench may be my 1RM, but is probably somebody elses 10RM.


----------



## djk80 (Nov 19, 2007)

This is really helpful someone should make this a sticky

One question though when follow the routine say after week C do you just go back to week A ? or what is the process in doing this long term.

Im looking at the bodybuilding routine


----------



## dracious (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks dude, it was really helpful


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

djk80 said:


> This is really helpful someone should make this a sticky
> 
> One question though when follow the routine say after week C do you just go back to week A ? or what is the process in doing this long term.
> 
> Im looking at the bodybuilding routine



CP wrote a few like this, they're all linked in one of the stickies to save space .

And yeah, when you get to week C repeat if you feel you're able to. The length of the program depends on your ability to recover before overreaching. 

As a rule of thumb, shoot for 4-8 weeks on most programs before an unload/week off.

I generally have 6 weeks on, 1 off, and then back on another program. Once though i was on for about 12 weeks, but for of those weeks were unload so it was only really 8 weeks 'on'.


----------



## djk80 (Nov 20, 2007)

Is it not good to just constantly stay on the routine?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2007)

djk80 said:


> Is it not good to just constantly stay on the routine?



No. You need a break otherwise you will plateu, overreach, and maybe even overtrain.

When that happens your progress will either slow down, stop, or go backwards depending on the severity of your situation.

I rank people staying on a program for too long one of the top reasons why 80% of people in the gym never progress. You know the ones, they guys who youve seen in there for years and they never look different, and never seem stronger?

Your body needs time to recooperate. Weight training is tough on the muscles, joints, connective tissue, and most of all the central nervous system.

Also, if you stay on the SAME program for too many cycles a similar thing might happen, but this is just your body adapting to the stimulus you throw at it. Periodization will prolong your progress through constant variation, but your body will adapt to SOMETHING eventually, even if its the exercises you are using.

If you change your program every now and again, and take regular rest weeks, theres far less chance of your progress stopping.


----------



## r00kie (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks CP, found it really useful

one question- why do you say that tempo is overrated? i mean p/rr/s is based on tempo variation right?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't think rep tempo is overrated.  It really depends on who you talk to on this.  

For what it is worth, I personally believe that you can use various rep cadences to your advantage in a training program.


----------



## djk80 (Nov 20, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> No. You need a break otherwise you will plateu, overreach, and maybe even overtrain.
> 
> When that happens your progress will either slow down, stop, or go backwards depending on the severity of your situation.
> 
> ...



Ah k thanks so the "body building" routine....for 6 weeks..ie 2 of those cycles.....approx how long should I reset for?
Is it ok just to do cardio still in that week of rest just not weight train is going for 9 weeks too much?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 21, 2007)

djk80 said:


> Ah k thanks so the "body building" routine....for 6 weeks..ie 2 of those cycles.....approx how long should I reset for?
> Is it ok just to do cardio still in that week of rest just not weight train is going for 9 weeks too much?



Most people take a week off, thats generally enough for me anyway.

Its really up to you about the cardio, but i think its good to give your body a total break. I still stretch and do flexibility work on weeks off, but thats about it.

With the 9 weeks aswell, maybe youd be alright. It all depends on the program, and your individual level of recovery. Ive been on a program for 4 weeks and had enough, ive been on another and been fine in the tenth week.

When you start to feel the symptoms of overreaching - general fatigue, lack of desire to workout, loss of appetite, sleep patterns messed up, sudden strength or conditioning loss - stop and take the week off.


----------



## bones33 (Jan 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Dec 28, 2008)

So I had to give credit where its due.

I took the past week off, and was browsing the boards for some new routine ideas.  Today was my first day the with bodybuilding routine, and I left the gym hobbling.

I was lifting 5 days a week, one muscle group a day, and felt like I needed to change it up a bit.  After one day I'm sold, thanks for posting this information!

I have a few questions though.  My biceps and triceps seem to develop slower than other parts of my body.  Should I do a few sets of arm work, or should this routine help my arms catch up?

I was planning on doing this routine for the 3 weeks, then take a week and do some dumbell/isolation work, then do another 3 weeks.  When I'm ready to start cutting up, should I continue with this routine + kcal deficit and cardio, or do something different? 

Diets between 500 and 700 over maintenance, macros are roughly 4* carb, 3* protein, and 2* fat


----------



## Built (Dec 28, 2008)

What's "*" stand for?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2008)

i hate when people say stuff like "my biceps and triceps develop slower than everything else...what should I do?"

How are you quantifying that?  How are you measuring that?  Most people have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Dec 28, 2008)

Carbs are in the 40s, protein is in the 30s, fats are in the 20s.  I wasn't sure exactly but I think its 43 carb, 33 protein, 24 fat.  Somehow my fitday account cleared my diet.  

I asked because I felt like my arms are lagging.  Measurements like my chest grew 3 inches since last winter, whereas my arms grew a half inch.  BF has stayed the same.  

I asked because in one of the stickies I read it said something about muscle groups growing slower.  So my question was would this type of split make all the muscles grow evenly.  If not, would isolations be a good idea.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2008)

The arms are much smaller than other muscles in the upper body.  Of course they will not grow as quickly or evenly.

There is no magic program to make the arms grow.  

Eat right and keep training consistently and let your body grow.  Don't buy into bodybuilding voodo.


----------



## Built (Dec 28, 2008)

Motorcycled00d said:


> Carbs are in the 40s, protein is in the 30s, fats are in the 20s.


Ah, you mean percentages. Most of us go by grams here. Percentages don't really say much about how you eat. 

That being said, I don't know why you keep your fats so low.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Dec 29, 2008)

Alright, I guess I need to break the habit of training specific muscles, and work on movements instead.

I'm at 435.2 carbs, 295.9 protein, 99.1 fat.  total is 3,774.  I'll start using a little more flaxseed oil in my shakes.  

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## mike2 (Aug 10, 2010)

CowPimp said:


> So you're new to the lifting game or you're looking to make a big change in your resistance training program to spark some growth or break a plateau.  Of course you are, the iron addiction has taken hold.  The only way to cure it is to use more of it each session.  I'm going to break down the different variables and parameters at your disposal and try to give you the tools necessary to put together something systematic, something that will prevent adaptation, something that will ultimately help you reach your goals, and something that should be a refreshing change from your standard muscle mag dribble.  My biases will probably seep through a little bit here, but I hope to make this guide as comprehensive as possible nonetheless.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



I thank you for the info. It was a great article and enlighten me.


----------



## pramius (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, thank you so much, I was looking for something along the lines of your linear program, I am going to start it next week.
Thanks.


----------



## Tomn (May 14, 2011)

this is quite helpful. Thanks for the info


----------



## tangolima (Jun 7, 2011)

good read, thx for this.


----------



## bettendorf35 (Jun 17, 2011)

Great post i have been looking for some new idea


----------



## SuperDiesel (Jun 17, 2011)

good read


----------



## ManGod123 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey this is great thanks for sharing i just had a quick question about this my program im in right now has 4 main lifts and thats bench,squats,deadlift, and pullups, and then its set up like this, day 1 upper push,lower pull, so bench and deadlifts then day 2 extra work like bis abs and calfs or something then day 3 rest, day 4 extra work shoulder's, tris and shrugs, then day 5 lower push, upper pull, then rest and do it didnt no if this was alright or not, i also train as a powerlifter not a bodybuilder.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 22, 2011)

very nice post


----------



## ManGod123 (Aug 22, 2011)

could u give an example of a powerlifting type of workout with Alternating Periodization, need some help trying to make a program with this?.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 23, 2011)

ManGod123 said:


> could u give an example of a powerlifting type of workout with Alternating Periodization, need some help trying to make a program with this?.



I've never seen this done, but I would design it similar to the way it's done with a bodybuilding oriented routine.  The difference would be that "heavy" for a powerlifter would involve maximal effort work (1-3RM range); "heavy" for a bodybuilder would be relatively less intense (4-6RM range).  Any moderate or light weeks would be adjusted accordinlgy as well.


----------



## agababryn (Aug 25, 2011)

I should attempt the record
great post


----------



## davethewave (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for this info been a big help to me


----------



## patricio (Sep 3, 2011)

Great post! Very useful!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you for all the effort that went into making this thread, it was really helpful! I appreciate it!


----------



## amamyu (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm really bad when it comes to numbers. So I'm just gonna ask the way i understand the topics in this thread. I hope you guys would be kind enough to answer them 

My main goal is to lose weight and build some form. i'm gonna attach a pic next time so you peeps can see how bad my shape is. I am 30yrs old 5'6 and at 170lbs. As a beginner with those goals in mind. Should I go for a lighter weight with more reps? I If so what's the ideal no of reps then. I also have a really big problem with  my bulging love handles and tummy flabs. I really don't do crunches since some people is telling me that doing so will just make the ab muscles push out my belly fats and I would end having a bigger waist line. Forgot to mention that I have a 35 in waistline


----------

